# Eye problems...



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

Fly was treated for conjuntivitus in both eyes 2 months ago. She was on a set of anitbiotics for a week or two and it seemed to clear up. What I have been noticing on and off for about a month is her left eye swelling up and looking red. There is no funky green or yellow discharge like there was with the conjunctivitus. I have been flushing it out a few times a day and it seems to get better afterwards. I pulled it open tonight and looked and it appears that there are hairs growing into her eye. I'm not sure if they are actual eye lashes growing the wrong way, or if it's just hair that I didn't clip close enough. Anyways, do any of you have any experience with the hair in the eye issue? I will be scheduling her for an apt. with the vet this week. Just curious on some of your input. 

Thanks!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Have you ruled out entropion ? I've read that this can be a problem in Poodles.


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks. I didn't mention above that the hair was from her lower eye lid. I will def. do some research and bring this up to the vet.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

spoofly said:


> Fly was treated for conjuntivitus in both eyes 2 months ago. She was on a set of anitbiotics for a week or two and it seemed to clear up. What I have been noticing on and off for about a month is her left eye swelling up and looking red. There is no funky green or yellow discharge like there was with the conjunctivitus. I have been flushing it out a few times a day and it seems to get better afterwards.* I pulled it open tonight and looked and it appears that there are hairs growing into her eye*. I'm not sure if they are actual eye lashes growing the wrong way, or if it's just hair that I didn't clip close enough. Anyways, do any of you have any experience with the hair in the eye issue? I will be scheduling her for an apt. with the vet this week. Just curious on some of your input.
> 
> Thanks!



Spoofly:

I would take her ASAP to your vet and ask him to rule out Entropion.
Your girl's condition from what you describe here , no doubt is entropion.

If your vet is not familiar with this condition (and it is not only in poodles but many other breeds) , he should refer you to a ACVO specialist (American College of Veterinary Opthalmologist) who are board certified opthalmolgist and can give you the correct diagnosis. 

A consultation with such specialist runs between $30-$60 at most but you will get a final diagnosis with them.

You may also consider contacting your dog's breeder to let them know in such case she is diagnosed with Entropion. As a breeder I certainly would like to know in order to make sure that sires and dam who produce this condition in their offspring are no longer bred from.

Also this condition is very painful to your dog, so getting her to the vet is imperative.

There is surgery to correct this and it is not expensive runs between $500-$600 depending on the vet but he must be experienced with how to perform this surgical correction.

Good luck.


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you whitepoodles!
I am going to call and try to get her in tomorrow. The hairs were longer, and didn't look to be growing "into" her actual eyeball (like stabbing it). I was able to pull the hairs out of her eye and it seemed like some immediate relief. Her eye was able to open fully, and she seemed more comfortable. Hopefully it's a less serious case. Anyways, to the vet she will go, and we will get this cleared up.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Spoofly:

Good luck and let us know what the vet says.

It can also be that she has conjunctivitis and eye inflammation which may at times can cause the eye lid to turn inward causing the hairs to irritate the eye resulting in pain and infection .

I hope it is conjunctivitis and not entropion. If it is the latter, the surgery is non invasive, and in most cases successful and imperative to be done for your dog's quality of life.

Sometimes entropion initial surgical correction does not work and the eye lashes come back to as you say "stab" the dog's eye and then a secondary surgical intervention will be necessary but in most cases the first one is successful.

In Shar Pei's for example they almost all have entropion, it is the breed's downfall and in their cases multiple surgeries are required but not in other breeds from what I heard.

Glad to say that in the 16 years I have shown and bred stand. poodles I have never had Entropion but I do know what it looks like and the pain involved.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Rain has had a little trouble with one of her eyes over the last week. I thought perhaps her hair (unbelievable amount of hair, lol) was causing irritation, so I had her trimmed (and more than usual around her eyes). Her eye continued to look irritated and was still tearing a day later, so this morning she went to the Vet.

My Vet thinks she got something in there that caused an irritation, which was then exacerbated by the swelling of the eye itself. Her lower eyelid did roll inward, causing further irritation, but the Vet does not think it is Entropion. I have an ointment to put in the eye.

So, hoping this will be all there is to it & that Fly's condition is also not serious.

Seems Entropion is also fairly prevalent in Pointers (that's where I learned about it).


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Nu2poodles:
You are correct having an infection or irrtated eye does at times mimick unilateral or bilateral Entropion which upon examination is found not to be the case, so hopefully as you say the vet will rule out this condition.

I hear of many cases of unilateral and bilateral entropion in standard poodles and we know some of the sires and dams who produced it more often than others and when a pedigree has a certain sire or dam or both on both sides of the pedigree you can be sure even if it does skip a generation or many that it will come back to haunt that line in future.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

BTW, Nu2poodles, I really like the name "Rain".. Very original, nice .


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you. I did not name her, though; she was a year old when I adopted her, I thought her name was nice enough to keep. (Fits even better now that she is wet every day & actually seems to like the rain as well.)

I would like to know about the afflicted lines. Is there an inoffensive way of getting this knowledge. I have not found info of this on PHR.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

nu2poodles;
I would like to know about the afflicted lines. Is there an inoffensive way of getting this knowledge. I have not found info of this on PHR.[/QUOTE said:


> Yes you can go on PHR and find "Some" of the afflicted's although many do not put their affected results with the dogs' names on the PHR.
> 
> There are breeders who are worried about witch hunting and prefer to stay silent and not offer the gen. public the genetic mishap (s) in their line. It is quite understandable given the real witch hunting and idle gossip/rumor that does happen so often in each breed... but yes, I do know of certain lines, actually here in Ontario, (Cda.) who produce more than one case of Entropion but will not post it in public forum as it will be unfair to those breeders.
> 
> I can if I had come down with entropion in my line which I NEVER have will post my own genetic mishaps but to publicly post others is unfair since it does not come from the horse's mouth but another source (myself).


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I hope you get an appt soon for your girl so she can have some relief. Hair in the eyes no matter what the cause is painful/uncomfortable. 
Riley has entropion in both his eyes and needed surgery to correct them. It was just a few years ago as his developed when he was 6-7. I have some pretty good pictures of how bad his rolled in. Riley teared really really bad, would actually have his eyes sunken in and not "full", and got ulcers.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

spoofly said:


> Fly was treated for conjuntivitus in both eyes 2 months ago. She was on a set of anitbiotics for a week or two and it seemed to clear up. What I have been noticing on and off for about a month is her left eye swelling up and looking red. There is no funky green or yellow discharge like there was with the conjunctivitus. I have been flushing it out a few times a day and it seems to get better afterwards. I pulled it open tonight and looked and it appears that there are hairs growing into her eye. I'm not sure if they are actual eye lashes growing the wrong way, or if it's just hair that I didn't clip close enough. Anyways, do any of you have any experience with the hair in the eye issue? I will be scheduling her for an apt. with the vet this week. Just curious on some of your input.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello spoofly,

I'm thinking about you and Fly, and hoping you are getting some relief concerning the eye issue.

I've been treating Rain with an opthalmic ointment (Neomycin and Polymyxin B Sulfates, Bacitracin Zinc and Hydrocortizone) for a day after our Vet visit. Though she is still tearing and the eye is still swollen somewhat, I think it's looking better.

.


----------

